# This years bees



## moday (Mar 28, 2008)

Just checked the hive here in southeast Michigan. Bees have filled two deeps and medium above is less than 1/2 filled. Seems like they are not moving up. I do have a queen excluder above the two deeps, is that ok? Seems like bees don't fit through real well as oi watched them.... I'm not sure what kind of bees, as I started with 3 lbs package from down south; Alabama or Georgia maybe


----------



## thekibblegoddes (Jun 24, 2014)

You're not going to be harvesting that honey in the super this year, they need it for the winter, so get the excluder off right now. I doubt your girls are going to have time to draw out the rest of those frames, but let them try. Are you feeding? You probably should be.

Only use the excluder after the bees have drawn out their comb in the spring hand have filled a box with honey for their winter stores.

I never use an excluder. If I get brood in a frame, i just don't harvest that frame.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

If your indeed in Michigan like I am you need to get rid of the honey super above the two deep for get getting any honey this year. Even for get about them finishing drawing out the foundation left, store it all till next spring.
Start feeding 2:1 ratio of syrup, till they will not take it any longer or day time temps are running steady in the low 40's high 50's.

Any thing he bees find to gather now is considered winter food.

Some one posted here once a good use for a queen excluder was if you got stuck in the sand to jack the drive wheels up and place a queen excluder under for traction.

Good if you want to run a two queen system but other wise not so much.

 Al


----------



## moday (Mar 28, 2008)

I didn't put the excluder on until I put the medium super so I think the timing was ok on that, but it still looks like the bees would not fit through the excluder slots when I watched them last night. I have two deeps and then the medium on top but it's been over a month and they have hardly touched the medium. Is one deep of honey on top of one deep of brood ok for the winter?

I could leave the medium but if I take it off, there may be a frame or two to spin. If I take it off, what is the best way to store it? I was thinking of bagging the whole super and put it in my basement.

Also, if feeding 2:1, can I do that with some kind of frame feeder? They go through the jar so quickly. If you feed now, how long do you feed...all winter?

I have had such bad luck making it through the winter that I'm trying to figure out what to do and I'd like a bit of hone for this year.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

This time of year in Michigan there is probably very little brood in any of the deeps, just enough to maintain a good winter population.
Just get that honey super off they are using recourses they really should use to make it thru the winter. Freeze the frames for 24 hours to kill any wax moth eggs that may be in there, then like you said bag it and store in a cool place.

Go to your local pizza shop or sub shop and ask for any gallon jars they throw in the dumpster. Punch 1/16 inch holes in two some what straight lines in the lid. Set it above the inter cover slot then put a deep body around it place the outer cover on that deep. I have girls in the local bakery that save 5 gallon and 2 gallon pails for me. Have other girls at a no name local pizza shop that save jars and when they get a box of four they call me to come pick them up.


Feed till they will not take any more any left you can turn into 1:1 in the spring and get them off to a start.












Yes you can use a frame feeder. Just put some packing peanuts in it so the bees don't drown. If you want to buy some thing then get a hive top feeder with a float.

*Forget the queen excluder for now*. Worry about the bees having enough winter honey stored to make it thru the winter. In fact I would not worry about the excluder at all ever.

Make sure you have a wind block to the north and west in the winter. Straw or hay bales work tempory. 
As for honey this year go to the farmers market and buy some or take from your bees and* buy a new start next year*. 
This warm weather will end quickly soon. 
Been doing this for a few years in MICHIGAN, Keep a Weather journal too, Average first snow date is Oct 10th. 


 Al


----------



## moday (Mar 28, 2008)

I may have a few frames in the medium super on top of the two deeps that I can spin for honey. At least we'll get enough for us and then I can store those frames.

I will pull the queen excluder.

I'm hoping to get by with the two deeps but I need to go deeper into the hive and check for honey vs brood in the two deeps that I plan to leave. I will also start feeding now.

thanks, moday

I have not used a screen or any medication for mites. I've been told that I really need to treat for mites. Are varroa and tracheal still the mites of concern and any suggestions there? I have a call in to a couple local guys as I used to use apistan strips and terrimyacin granules in the fall but not sure if that is still the norm???


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Use mite away II strips and follow the directions. Way simpler than Apastan or check mite strips.

 Al


----------



## moday (Mar 28, 2008)

I will look into the Mite Away II strips. I usually try to shop at Napoleon Beekeeping Supply to save paying the shipping fees.

These are for Varroa mites, as best that I can tell.

What about the screen bottom board? I was unable to attend a recent seminar that was at our local mill so I sent my dear wife and the presenter talked all about a screen bottom board. Not exactly sure what that is....

Are varroa the only mites to worry about now a days and are tracheal mites a thing of the past? Seems like I used to treat for both....

THanks, Moday


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

Tracheal mites are a thing of the past. Varroa is the biggest problem facing bees today. Mite-a-way strips or oxalic acid vaporization are your best choices if oxalic has been approved in your state.


----------

